# Impossible d'afficher le contenu du dossier?



## estcethomas (31 Août 2009)

alors voilà j'ai un problème avec mon macbook, pour les détails je vous renvoie ici.

Comme je le dit dans l'article, j'ai booté sur le live cd d'ubuntu et j'ai réussis à monter mon macintosh HD, j'ai pu accéder a on dossier personnel mais quand je tente d'ouvrir mon dossier music (parce que c'est là que sont les fichiers que je veux récupérer) ubuntu m'affiche "impossible d'afficher le contenu du dossier", je ne vois donc pas les fichiers qui sont dans le dossier et je ne peux pas non plus copier le dossier.

J'ai tenté une commande, mais je ne suis même plus sur qu'elle soit bonne (et oui ça fait un bout de temps que je n'ai pas touché à ubuntu et à son terminal): sudo chown root:root /Macintosh_HD/Users/tomtom/Music
Et quand je fais ça il me sort "chown ne peut accéder ' /macintosh HD/users/tomtom/music': aucun fichier ou dossier de ce typer"

Je ne sais plus quoi faire...

Merci à tout ceux qui me liront.


----------



## estcethomas (1 Septembre 2009)

bon en fait on peut fermer le sujet parce que mon disque est en hfs+, et avec ubuntu c'est pas le pied!


----------



## trodat (1 Septembre 2009)

Dans le terminal, tape :
sudo nautilus
Et normalement, tu pourra faire ce que tu veux.


----------



## estcethomas (1 Septembre 2009)

non non c'est gentil mais j'ai trouvé la solution. Et je n'aurai pas pu parce que comme je le dit dans mon dernier post mon disque est partitionné en hfs+, or ubuntu sait lire le hfs+ mais c'est tout... et donc je ne pouvais absolument rien faire!
Finalement je suis passé par le terminal du cd d'install de mac, j'ai fait un ptit chmod en 777 et j'ai copié tout ce que j'avais à copier sur mon disque dur externe et c'était gagné, il n'y avait plus qu'à faire une petite réinstall!

En tout cas merci de ton aide, ça mérite bien un petit coup de boule!


----------

